# General Surgery Question



## jmassari (May 28, 2009)

Hi.  I'm a new coder to the "Surgical" world.  I started about a month ago after doing about 3yrs in the ED world.  Anyhow, a doctor just asked me today to go on a list-serv and see if he can bill for 32421 along with 32551 (which is a sep procedure).  He didn't give me any more info that the codes. Is it even possible.  Like I said, I'm new to this (I'm so grateful for the job & opportunity) but don't even know where to begin.  Any help is appreciated, Jen


----------



## nurse78 (May 28, 2009)

Jen,

Isn't there someone at work who could help you (co-worker, supervisor)?  I would want to check with them if I were in your position.  

Kim


----------



## jmassari (May 29, 2009)

*Gen Surg ?*

Hi Kim.  Yes, I do have a supervisor but I was asked to search for answers through the forums as she's never been asked this of the doctor either.  I hope that's what these forums are for, to help each other out   Jen


----------



## pamtienter (May 29, 2009)

Jen, One good source for "separate procedure" information is the CCI manual. There are introductory notes before each section and this may be able to help you. Worth checking out anyway...

Go to the NCCI policy Manual for Medicare Services
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/01_overview.asp#TopOfPage

Then open the Chapter 3 info (since you are looking at codes in the 30000-39999 range. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jun 1, 2009)

*surgery question*

I haven't found anything that says these two can't be used together, but here's what is listed for the "separate procedure" designation:

If the procedure was carried out as an integral part of another procedure already coded then the separate procedure CPT code should be deleted.  
These codes MAY be listed with modifier -59 if the separate procedure is independent of and not immediately related to the other procedures.

If the separate procedure is obviously NOT related then modifier -59 is not required.

Remember that documentation must support the separate procedure in order to use both.


----------



## jmassari (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you, I will look into this.



bpct6501 said:


> Jen, One good source for "separate procedure" information is the CCI manual. There are introductory notes before each section and this may be able to help you. Worth checking out anyway...
> 
> Go to the NCCI policy Manual for Medicare Services
> http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/01_overview.asp#TopOfPage
> ...


----------



## jmassari (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you!



Anna Weaver said:


> I haven't found anything that says these two can't be used together, but here's what is listed for the "separate procedure" designation:
> 
> If the procedure was carried out as an integral part of another procedure already coded then the separate procedure CPT code should be deleted.
> These codes MAY be listed with modifier -59 if the separate procedure is independent of and not immediately related to the other procedures.
> ...


----------

